# Hello From Virginia



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I (legally) am a Va resident-NOVA...which is tough, now that I ride western in a hunter/jumper/dressage world there. So, Much of the time I live in the Finger Lakes region of NY. Louisa is beautiful, but I actually love MOST of VA...other than the I-95 corridor.....


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Welcome.

What's the name of your farm? I'm not that far from Louisa. 

I agree that VA is a lovely state, especially the more countrified areas.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome! I used to live in that area!

Enjoy the forum!


----------

